# Question about collecting leaf litter



## hanzo (Aug 2, 2017)

I found a lot of oak trees close to home, and have collected a bag of nice green leaves. As we are still a few weeks away from autum, fresh green leaves are all I have access to.

I collected them, and gave them a nice 10 minut heattreatment in the oven. They now look dry and crispy, but also bright green. Do I need to leave them longer to dry out and wither some more, or are they ready for the terrarium?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They are going to break down very very quickly and since they were green they are unlikely to hold the niches and spaces once they get damp/wet that make them useful in the cage. The heat treatment is just going to shorten the length of time they are going to hold any shape. 

Green leaves aren't the same as the leaves that are ready to be dropped.

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/22166-green-leaf-litter-ok-use.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/28088-leaf-litter.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/78162-leaf-litter-safe-use.html

some comments 

Ed


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

What I've done to get by is I take a low hanging branch from a tree cut it off. I let oak maple etc dry for around a week. Magnolia around 2 weeks. They're completely dried out and work great with one exception. They deteriorate quick, but they do work good enough to get you by until fall. I used up my stash of naturally fallen leaves and this is what I've been doing.

I advise to not put any green leaves in your tank. Leaves that naturally fall are a good bit more durable, but the above will get you by.


----------



## hanzo (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys, good thing fall is just a few weeks away now. Will collect a ton then  

Sent from my SGP712 using Tapatalk


----------

